
BSOD Without Elevation from Powershell/.Net on Windows 10 Creator Update - Nevor
https://gist.github.com/Nevor/ed3719dad0cf66893e42a9ba024c9174
======
mlasson
Beware, if your windows 10 is up-to-date, executing this script will crash it
(it is the point).

